# Game #17 (12/6): Los Angeles Lakers @ Milwaukee Bucks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (7-9) @ Milwaukee Bucks (9-6)

Bradley Center









Date: Tuesday, December 6th
Time: 5:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































T. Ford M. Williams M. Redd A. Bogut J. Magloire 





































S. Parker S. Vujacic K. Bryant L. Odom C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton

Milwaukee Bucks





























Toni Kukoc
Charlie Bell
Dan Gadzuric
Jiri Welsch

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bucks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 32.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Michael Redd 25.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 10.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jamaal Magloire 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 7.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.9</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jamaal Magloire 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .509</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Reece Gaines .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .414</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Jiri Welsch .667</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic/Luke Walton 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Mo Williams .882</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>12-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-6</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>10-5</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>7-9</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>7-10</td><td>5.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>14-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>12-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>10-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>12-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>12-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-6</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>10-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>NO/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>8-8</td><td>5.5</td></table>

Milwaukee Talks: Bucks' T.J. Ford
By Jeff Sherman










T.J. Ford is quick on his feet and quick with a smile, and this season he's driving the Bucks with his shooting, slashing, passing and leadership. It's a welcome role for a 22-year-old guy who's really in is first true NBA season.

At the point for the Milwaukee Bucks, Ford is back from his spinal cord injury and playing better than ever. He's averaging 36 minutes per game, nearly 13 points, four boards and 7.2 assists per game. He's the team's general, and early in the season, he's more than held his own with some of the best players in the league.

After a Wednesday practice and big Tuesday (Nov. 29, 2005) night victory over the Dallas Mavericks, the Bucks' starting point guard sat down for a quick Milwaukee Talks with OnMilwaukee.com. 

[More in URL]

Bucks Forum Game Thread
</center>

Lakers are only 1 game out of the 8th seed..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Please let Kobe posterize Bogut..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Please let Kobe posterize Bogut..


:gopray: :wordyo:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

this game is huge for 2 reasons.

Its the first game back from my SECOND suspension.

And its against one of the big evils of this league, precious andrew bogut. 


There will be a poster made tonight, and if you buy it, and put it on your wall, the part of the poster where bogut is...will start to bleed.

Oh yes, there will be blood.


GO LAKERS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

kobes nuts = in boguts face


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damn..you guys beat me to it!!

Oh well, i'll say it anyway, I hope Kobe posterizes Andrew Bogut!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ W is more important guys.....But yeah, that would be funny.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Please let Kobe posterize Bogut..


I want to see him bust a DHow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Part 2


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kobe will try to posterize bogut... im sure its on his mind, expecially after those nice *Moronic* comments bougut made in the off season


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe will rape Redd on court lol.

Lakers win.. Bynum should whup Boguts butt


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I want to see Lamar lead this game, Maybe it will light a fire on his *** to do good and avg. somewhere in the 20's ...Lamar is going have to step it up or else this team is screwed, As for Kobe i would like to see him take about 23-26 shots....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Is this the lineup?

PG: Smush
SG: Sasha
SF: Kobe
PF: Lamar
C: Chris

???


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Is this the lineup?
> 
> PG: Smush
> SG: Sasha
> ...


Yes, How freaking dumb...Lamar at the 4? how gay.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe airballs a 3ptr..

How is our defense guys ?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

yahoo sports says
K. Bryant misses a 31-foot three-pointer from the left wing

what the crap.. 31 foot 3 pointer?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers lead by 8.. Smushhh on Fire..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Mihm again playing with tail under his legs 0-4, 2 PF's and 2 boards


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

SMUSSSSSHHHH back2-back layups on 2 turnovers.... WOW


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, Smush and Odom are both playing great and Kobe is playing pretty darn well too.

We just need to make sure that Smush stays involved on the offensive end throughout the game. He'll often have 8-10pt first quarters and then only score 4-6 the rest of the game. He's got to keep looking for shots and being aggressive.

It'd also help if Mihm or Bynum gave us some production.

Great first quarter though, just great.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome 1st quarter.. Kobe is playing perfectly..smudh 17 pts in 1st qtr.. total 9 assists for Lakers and 13 boards, 3 steals and 1 TO...Hope we play like this till the End..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think our 2nd qtr D starting to suck...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

F****** Dan Gadzuric is grabbing all boards.. can someone guard himm. Mihm or Bynum please...Cook is eating ice creams


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

nice comeback by the laker gang.. Laker lead is now back to 9


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers 2nd qtr is very good too. Half time lead is 10 now. Lets see if we can keep up the Lead

Half time stats
19 boards, 15 assists, 6 steals.. WOW impressive


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Can't blow this lead. We need to win games like this on the road. Kobe is hot but hopefully he doesn't clank up a 4-15 type second half which has been the case everytime he's had a good half. He needs to be able to put two strong halves together. Smush and Odom are performing their roles perfectly.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Largest Lead by Lakers 13 points WOW.. Mihm Scored 8 this quarter... Amazing... GO LAKERS :clap: :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Just tuned in..was there a posterization yet?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Just tuned in..was there a posterization yet?



Nope but, We are playing great ball.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lamar playing great. We wont blow a 16 point lead heading to the 4th...or will we?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Lamar playing great. We wont blow a 16 point lead heading to the 4th...or will we?



Thats the real test for Lakers. The actual game begins now in 4th qtr...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Awww here it goes again...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was BS. He not only nailed sasha in the mouth but he pointed at him while letting go of the rim...


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Smush with 7 steals so far :clap:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

go lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, when you see them play team defense and share the ball.... They almost look like a decent team.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

This is the best game Lamar has played.:clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> This is the best game Lamar has played.:clap:



I'd go as far as to say this is the best game the Lakers team has had all season. Everyone played great. Smush had his season starting Defense, as well as some nice baskets. Kobe played the way he should, he was controlled and shot a high percentage. As well as amazing defense at times tonight. Mihm aggressive. Lamar making great plays. 

Great game...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

omg! i dont think were going to blow this lead!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

The last few games Lamar has played, you can tell he's feeling much more comfortable now compared with earlier this year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kirk20 said:


> The last few games Lamar has played, you can tell he's feeling much more comfortable now compared with earlier this year.



Yea im glad to see that, he needs to keep it up!


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

someone post video of wafers 3. please


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome game, no complaints at all.

Well, except when will Lamar get his triple double?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Great win, but will we beat Toronto tomorrow?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

von wafer with a terrific game


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

damnit...by the time i got home from work and turned on the TV they flashed the final score....

Smushed rocked! 7 steals...thats the most steals in the NBA this season from what i heard. 

How did Kobe react to bogut when they where on the court? Did he try to posterize him?? Did they shake hands? Where they talking trash?

Great win to start off a long Laker road trip!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope. i dont think that Kobe had a dunk at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Awesome game tonight, just awesome in every way. Best game of the season thus far.

Some GREAT lines for our guys...

Kobe Bryant: 33pts (14-24FG), 5rbs, 6assts
Smush Parker: 20pts (8-17FG), 4rbs, 4assts, 7stls
Lamar Odom: 24pts (8-14FG), 9rbs, 8assts

Chris Mihm even recovered from a horrible start to get 13pts and 7rbs. Let's just hope we still have energy and don't lay an egg tomorrow in Toronto.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The One said:


> Nope. i dont think that Kobe had a dunk at all.


He had one, on the 3-1 fastbreak with Luke and Smush. There was no talk of the Kobe/Bogut thing whatsoever.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Spectacular game to watch. Defense was very solid and ball movement was inspiring, 25 assists too. The Bucks aren't a contender but they're a very solid Eastern team, and it was a road game for the Lakers so it's even more encouraging that this was a mini-blowout. I absolutely loved what I saw from Smush and Lamar. Smush played better D tonight, and Lamar is finally learning how to play seamlessly within the triangle without overdribbling or making pointless passes to the wrong player. Sasha also put in his two cents worth on both sides of the ball, can't believe he actually stayed in front of Ford for several possessions and actually helped to stop his penetration too, that's super encouraging. And it seems as if someone on the Lakers coaching staff has given Mihm hand transplants and made him into a consistent player. Was it Kareem or Phil? Whoever it was, well done! Hope it lasts. :uhoh:

And Kobe *finally* put together a great shooting night. He didn't force anything glaring and that's great to see. Since the Twolves game he has really played a more team-oriented and patient style of ball, and when he does that he's the best player in the league. And what about his D again tonight; besides a couple bad gambles/rotations, he held Redd to 7-16, with two of those buckets against Lamar and I think George, so 5-14 in actuality.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lamar odoms beginning to impress me. dont really care if he scores 20 pts. as long as he gives us near triple double like numbers everyday.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#542582">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Mihm, FC</td><td>28</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">4</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>28</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamar Odom, SF</td><td>39</td><td>8-14</td><td>1-3</td><td>7-9</td><td align="right">4</td><td>9</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, G</td><td>39</td><td>8-17</td><td>1-5</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>39</td><td>14-24</td><td>0-2</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Von Wafer, G</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Green, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>13</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Laron Profit, GF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>16</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devean George, SF</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bynum, C</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*43-89*</td><td>*6-17*</td><td>*19-22*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*41*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*111*</td></tr></tbody> </table>

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#3e0d75">*MILWAUKEE BUCKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Redd, SG</td><td>36</td><td>7-16</td><td>0-3</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mo Williams, PG</td><td>34</td><td>6-16</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>35</td><td>7-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bogut, FC</td><td>21</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamaal Magloire, C</td><td>24</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Davis, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Bell, G</td><td>13</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Gadzuric, C</td><td>19</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jiri Welsch, GF</td><td>2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Smith, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toni Kukoc, F</td><td>19</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bobby Simmons, GF</td><td>18</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*39-81*</td><td>*3-13*</td><td>*11-15*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*37*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*92*</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> dont really care if he scores 20 pts


No! He HAS to score points!! We suck when he doesnt score. If he played like this every night, we'd be a lock for the playoffs. These last 6 games hes averaged like 21 points. Hes shown that when he knows he has to score he can do it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need at LEAST 20 from Lamar. Hes looking a lot more comfortable in the offense. Lets hope we can keep playing like this. Toronto should be a blowout if we play like we did tonight. :greatjob:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

fans tend to forgot what luke walton has done since coming off the IR.

even though he doesnt put up gaudy numbers, hes been solid off the bench playing nearly 30 minutes each game. hes one of the few guys phil trust to run the offense. mad props to luke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

dannyM said:


> fans tend to forgot what luke walton has done since coming off the IR.
> 
> even though he doesnt put up gaudy numbers, hes been solid off the bench playing nearly 30 minutes each game. hes one of the few guys phil trust to run the offense. mad props to luke.


I was about to say the same thing. :clap: Way to go Luke. Keep it up.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

KOBE is one of the  :allhail: :allhail: BEST IN NBA TODAY :allhail: :allhail:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Since Lamar was playing the 4 who was bringing up the ball and setting up the offense?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Since Lamar was playing the 4 who was bringing up the ball and setting up the offense?


Smush Kobe Sasha and Lamar shared the duties today.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

7 steals from smush?

jeeez


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

i missed the game but is that Von Wafer had a 3pts last second? lmao good for him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> lamar odoms beginning to impress me. dont really care if he scores 20 pts. as long as he gives us near triple double like numbers everyday.


I agree...a little bit. I think that Odom should score 30 points when it is permitting. I do not want him to force him self into 20+ points.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> I agree...a little bit. I think that Odom should score 30 points when it is permitting. I do not want him to force him self into 20+ points.


imagine if odom had a consistent jumper and a 3pter.. i wouldnt be surprised if he scores 30 on a consistent basis...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Just a consistent mid-range jumper would be nice. A consistent 3-point shot would make him a top 20 NBA player, but that'll never happen.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Just read through the thread and looked at the box scores, look like Kobe had a great game. Now, that's a much better shooting %... 

Good win!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Just a consistent mid-range jumper would be nice. A consistent 3-point shot would make him a top 20 NBA player, but that'll never happen.


never say never whoever thought bruce bowen would make nearly 40 % of his 3 pointers.. lol


----------

